
On Cybersecurity Insurance - hsnewman
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/09/on_cybersecurit.html
======
sarcasmatwork
How would this effected companies like equifax? Large company.. lots of
private and personal data. Fails to patch known vulnerability... DB exposed,
gets sued.. does not want to pay out because people want $$ vs credit
reporting from a failed company.. Hmmm

